# Teriyaki Chicken Wings w-Sesame and Cilantro



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2004)

*Teriyaki Sesame Wings*

Teriyaki Chicken Wings w-Sesame and Cilantro

Teriyaki Sauce:
1 cup low sodium soy sauce
1 cup grapefruit juice
1/4 cup Hoisin
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup light brown sugar
2 fresh red chilies, halved
5 garlic cloves, halved
2” piece of fresh ginger whacked to split open for flavor

2 dozen chicken wings (about 3 1/2 lbs.)
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 TBS toasted sesame seeds
1/2 bunch fresh cilantro as garnish


Preheat oven to 400° - 450° F.

To make teriyaki sauce:  Combine all of the sauce ingredients.  Slowly bring to the boil and cook until thickened, about 20 minutes.

Season wings generously with salt and pepper and lay in a single layer on a sheet pan.  Bake for 20 minutes or until the skins get crispy.  With tongs dip the wings in the teriyaki sauce and return to the oven for 10 to 15 minutes.  Arrange on a large platter, pour remaining sauce over wings, and sprinkle on sesame seeds and cilantro.

PERSONAL NOTE:  I absolutely LOVE cilantro - but in this recipe I found it added nothing exciting.  JMHO though.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 18, 2005)

Kitchenelf, this recipe sounds fantastic.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------

